# 40+ Rats, Both Genders, California



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Updated to follow format. Please note I am not the seller of these rats, they were on Craigslist (link under pictures), but they could certainly use homes. I used information from the listing and from the contact I've had with the seller to comply with posting format.

Country: USA
State/Region: California
City/Town: Orange County
Number of rats: 40+
Gender: Both (kept separate)
Age(s): Several weeks and up
Name(s): N/A
Colours: Various
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected pregnancy/litters
Temperament: N/A
Medical problems: None that owner is aware of
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: Limited travel
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/pet/444287094.html
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $10-$15


----------

